# دائرة تحكم لماكينة cnc ثلاث محاور بمحركات ثنائية القطبية



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه دائرة تحكم بماكينة سي ان سي ثلاثية المحاور تعمل بمحركات خطوة ثنائية القطبيه لمن اراد الحصول عليها و تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## hekal_h3 (26 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر على المساعده


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل 
لا تتردد في أي طلب


----------



## كابوتشينو21 (7 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامي خال (15 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## eng1_romy (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة على المجهود


----------



## m_elekiaby (18 مارس 2009)

في البداية اشكر علي هذة الدائرة وعندي سؤال ما حجم و نوع الماتور المستخدم لهذة الدائرة حيث اني ابدأ بتصنيع ماكينة ثلاثية الابعاد مقاس 80 في 150 في 20 للحفر علي الخشب و البلاستك والفوم فهل هذة الدائر تصلح وهل وما البرامج التي يمكن التعامل معاها علما باني انوي استخدام برنامج ماك 3
ولكم خالص الشكر


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مارس 2009)

أي خدمة يا شباب الوطن العربي بس اشتغلوا وورونا الهمه الله يوفقنا وإياكم وده كمان ملف الداتاشيت بتاع المتكاملة l298 والدائرة دي قوية جدا بتشتغل على جهود من 12 ألى 46 فولت يعني آخر دلع وشخلعه بس المهم نعرف هانرفع الجهود على ايه بالضبط في الدائرة علشان مافيش حاجه تتحرق منك كن على حذر


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مارس 2009)

يعني ممكن تشغل محركات على كيفك صغيره أو كبيره بس تغير الجهد مع المحرك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مارس 2009)

نسألكم الدعاء ثم التقييم


----------



## منتصر المالكي (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع وعلى اختيار الموظوع


----------



## منتصر المالكي (22 يوليو 2009)

تحياتي للكادر الجميل والرائع


----------



## alaa bnian (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكوا


----------



## osame (6 سبتمبر 2009)

tareq_belal قال:


> أي خدمة يا شباب الوطن العربي بس اشتغلوا وورونا الهمه الله يوفقنا وإياكم وده كمان ملف الداتاشيت بتاع المتكاملة l298 والدائرة دي قوية جدا بتشتغل على جهود من 12 ألى 46 فولت يعني آخر دلع وشخلعه بس المهم نعرف هانرفع الجهود على ايه بالضبط في الدائرة علشان مافيش حاجه تتحرق منك كن على حذر


تسلم یا اخ العزیز
جاهدو بالعلم ،فعصرنا جهاد بلعلم .لو کان نبی صلی لله‌ علیه‌ وسلم حی لامر بجهاد العلم
جاهدو بلعلم
شکرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وعلمني و علمكم من علمه النافع


----------



## fathiidriss (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور علي هذا الجهد نرجو وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود الجعلي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

عند استخدام محركات خطوة كبيرة يمكن تعديل مخارج الدائرة بدلا من القنطرة full wave rectefier توضع irfz44n أو irf630 حسب شدة التيار والفولت الذي يشغل محرك الخطوة , وفي بعض الاحوال يفترض معرفة مشغل driver محركات الخطوة الكبيرة ( 40 فولت أو أكثر)
آمل التعليق علي ماورد حيث أنني في المشكلة؟؟ 
والشكر للجميع
محمود الجعلي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (27 سبتمبر 2009)

هذه الدائرة تعمل على جهد حتى 40 فولت وتتحمل تيار يصل إلى 4 امبير ولا أعتقد أنها تحتاج إلى إضافات للمحركات المذكورة

وشكرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (27 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/2/9/8/L298.shtml

هذا الموقع يحتوى المواصفات الفنية للمتكاملة


----------



## شقيق السهر (16 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي طارق اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه الدائره اللتي لطالما بحثت عنها
وجزاك الله الف خير
اخي طارق استميحك عذرا فمعرفتي بالدوائر الألكترونيه مقبوله نوعا ما
ولكن اريد قيم المقاومات والمكثفات وياليت تضع شرح لتركيبها يدويا وانواع القطع
مدعمه بالصور لنستفيد ونصنع هذه الدائره

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مجدي الطيب (18 مارس 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## Mohammed Alghamdi (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي طارق ، وأقر عينك بما تتمنى في الدنيا والآخرة .


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 أبريل 2010)

وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وشكر الله لكم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 أبريل 2010)

أي شخص يريد استفسار عن مكونات الدائرة يتفضل مشكور ويراسلني على الخاص

لأن كل مكونات الدائرة موضحة عليها ماعدا بعض المكونات التي يمكن الاستغناء عنها و الغائها من الدائرة وهي تقوم بوظائف غضافية

وشكرا

أنا في خدمتكم جميعا


----------



## شقيق السهر (29 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي طارق 
للأسف لا استطيع مراسلتك

وايضاً انا لا أدخل على المنتدى بشكل متواصل فأتمنى ان لم أكن ازعجتك فياليت توضح القيم التي لم تذكر لتعم الفائده للجميع 

وأشكرك اخي على رحابت صدرك
أو ضع اميلك أخي الكريم لنتواصل
فكم عانيت للوصول لهذه الدائرة


----------



## abdlmohyi (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الله ينور عليكم يشباب نور الامة العربيه ان شاء الله افدتموني فتقبلو مروري


----------



## MarkoMax (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## MarkoMax (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى طارق بلال اود اولا اشيد بعطاك المستمر للمنتدى ولك كل تحياتى واحترامى لك 
وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك وان يزيدك من العلم ما سعيت واذا ندخل فى الموضوع 
اريد معرفه جميع المكونات من فضلك واذا كان هناك صور حيه للدائره ارفقها 
وهل تعمل هذه الدائره على محركات 6 اسلاك واذا كان هناك معلومات اكثر ارجوك ارفقه مع ردك 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (30 أكتوبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم المكونات موضحة على الدائرة بالكامل وبالنسبة للمحركات فهي تعمل على محركات ثنائية القطبيه باي بولار ذات اربعة أطراف وما تقول عنه هو محرك ذو ستة اطراف فهو محرك أحادي القطبيه يوني بولار يمكنك الغاء اطراف السنتر تاب او الطرف المتوسط في كل ملف واستخدام البدايه والنهايه فقط وسيعمل معك المحرك بكل جيد إن شاء الله ولكن يجب ان تكون ملم بالناحيه الفنيه والدوائر الكهربائيه لتقوم بذلك

وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي طارق
ولكن استفسار اذا سمحت في هذه الدائرة المواتير الثلاثة المستخدمة قد اخذت كل مخارج منفذ الطابعه
ولكن هل هناك دائرة للتحكم بخمس مواتير خطوي مختلفة المهام من خلال منفذ الطابعه
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Korgx3 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله*


----------



## حسن-12 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم وكاني بتلك النسمة الطيبة التي تجعل هذه الأمة تستفيق ...بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## احمد فرغلى (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## رسام2 (9 فبراير 2011)

تسلم يا شيخ طارق- بلال عمل ممتاز في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (9 فبراير 2011)

اللام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد قمت بشراء دائرة تحكم 3محاورولم اعرف كيف يتم توصيل المواتير+دائرة تحكم الموتور+البوردة+الباور سبلاى
ارجو الافادة ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## maher_guizeni (13 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## الزير911 (16 فبراير 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه يا اخ طارق ممكن خدمه

عندي ستيبر موتور 8 اسلاك 
نوعه vexta
الامبير 1.5
رقمه ph264-E1.5
STEP 1.8
ماهي قيمة الفولتيه له وكيف ممكن توصيله ليصبح 5 اسلاك مع العلم الوانه هي وكل
احمر ابيص احمر ملف 1
اسود ابيض اسود ملف 2
اصفر ابيض اصفر ملف 3
برتقالي ابيض برتقالي ملف 4
وهل بسحب امبير اكثر من 5 امبير
الف شكر
​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل وفقك الله  

بالنسبه للمحرك ذي الثمانية أطراف يكون به اربعة ملفات قسم الف (a) منقسم الى جزئين سالب وموجب وكذلك القسم الآخر (b)  

وبذلك يكون عندك وجهين كل وجه عباره عن ملفين منفصلين يجب عليك تحديد نصفي كل وجه وتوصيلهما معا على التوالي ليصبح عندك وجه كامل بطرف متوسط اي يكون الوجه الاول له ثلاثة أطراف طرف موجب وطرف سالب وطرف وسطي 

ثم تنتقل للوجه الآخر وتعمل له نفس الخطوات السابقه 

وبعد ذلك يكون لديك محرك ذو 6 أطراف هي (ا+) (وسط ا) (ا-) و (ب+) (وسط ب) (ب-) 

هذه 6 أطراف تقوم بتوصيل طرفي الوسط من كل وجه مع بعض ليصبح عندك خمسة أطراف هي  

(ا+) (ا-) (وسط مشترك) (ب+) (ب-) 

وبذلك يصبح عندك محرك ذو خمسة أطراف كما طلب  

وربنا يوفقك  

استعن بالله  

ولا بأس أن تستعين بفني الكترونيات في عملية التوصيل وتحديد الاطراف  

واذا كان لديك رسم لمخطط الملفات يمكنني تحديد الالوان التي ستوصلها مع بعضها بدقه لاسهل عليك 

مع العلم انك ذكرت انه ثمانية اطراف ثم اوردت في رسالتك 12 طرف حسب نص كلامك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## رسام2 (17 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم الاخ بلال ممكن يا خي سوال لقد اتممت رسم هذه الدائرة لتكون جاهزة لكن بعض العناصر غير واضحة القيمة في الممخطط فارجوا ان كان لديكم خبر عنها فلا تتاخروا في تعليمنا والدائرة رسمتها موجودة علىموقع 
بوابة عمان العلمية http://www.omansg.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1336#post1336


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (29 يوليو 2011)

اخي طارق هناك مقاومات مكتوب قيمتها ب xxk وليست مححدة القيمة وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لبعض المكثفات مكتوبة xxpf
وارجو المساعدة بمعادلات الدائرة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 يوليو 2011)

لا تهتم بهذه المقاومات والمكثفات فهي إضافيه على الدائرة ويمكن الاستغناء عنها تماما

الطريقه

قم بتوصيل كوبري مكان كل مقاومه 

قم بإلغاء المثفين ولا توصل مكانهما شيء


----------



## abdelwahed1954 (30 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اود بعض الشروحات حول الدارة لانني طالب هندسة ميكانيكية كيف اتوصل الى تحقيقها؟


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (31 يوليو 2011)

الف الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس طارق ودي حاجة اتعودنا عليها منك 
بس معلش عندي استفسارين الاول هو حضرتك تقصد بكوبري مجرد سلك بينهم ولا ايه
وبالنسبة لل ic l298 هل فعلا يعمل حتي 2 امبير اي انه لا يصلح لموتور 3 امبير وشكرا علي المساعدة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (31 يوليو 2011)

الكوبري مجرد سلك 

المتكاملة أقصى تيار ليها 2.5 امبير والتيار المثالي 2 امبير

يمكن توصيل عدد 2 آي سي معا لعمل درايفر 4 امبير ولكن لابد من دراسة الدائرة بدقة وتنفيذ دوائر مجربه حتى لا تحرق المتكاملات او تحرق الموتور ومنعا للخسائر


----------



## ابو زكريا القواسمة (9 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## ابو زكريا القواسمة (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed es (10 أغسطس 2011)

> يمكن توصيل عدد 2 آي سي معا لعمل درايفر 4 امبير


بالنسبة لهذا الجزء اخى طارق انا كنت افكر فيه لكن عمليا اعتقد انه سيخلق مشاكل اخرى

انا لا أضمن ال synchronization بين عمل الإثنين H-bridge L298 أى انه عند وصول امر تغيير القطبية لن تتغير القطبية على خرج الترانزستورات لحظيا فى كلا القنطرتين وبالتالى يمكن ان تعمل احدها بقطبية معكوسة عن الأخرى مما يحدث قصر لحظى بين الطرفين ليدخل التيار من احداهم ويخرج من الأخرى

ومع السرعات العالية ستكون هناك فقد على هيئة حرارة فى كلا القنطرتين

انا لم اجرب هى مجرد خواطر

لذلك انا افضل صناعة القنطرة بنفسك على البورد فى حالات التيارات الأكبر يمكنك إستخدام darlington pair لوصول لتيارات فى حدود 6 أمبير أو power mosfet حتى 20 أمبر أو IGBT لتيارات أعلى "لا اعتقد ان ستيبر سيحتاج اعلى من ذلك "


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 أغسطس 2011)

تفكير جيد ولكن عليك أن تلاحظ

أن توصيل 2 متكاملة موجود في الداتاشيت الوارد من الشركة المصنعة للمتكاملة

المهم هو كيف سيتم التوصيل بطريقة صحيحه


----------



## m.gamal1 (10 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## moqeem (7 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير اخي طارق 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## norelkmr11 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (23 نوفمبر 2011)

اخى باشمهندس طارق جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمه - ودى سؤال كم تكلف هذه الماكينه شراء ليس صنع ؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (23 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي ما قصدك 

هل تريد دائرة التحكم لتشتريها جاهزه؟

أم تريد ماكينه كاملة؟

وهل تريد ماكينه صينية الصنع أم تريد شراء ماكينه من صناعتنا؟

أرجو توضيح طلبك بدقة


----------



## بلال زبيب (23 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

اسال الله ان يمن عليك بالصحه والعافيه
مشكور​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (24 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا اخي بلال وأسأل الله لك مثل ما دعوت لي وزادك الله من فضله


----------



## ah1med (27 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


استاذي العزيز طارق بلال لدي استفسار من فضلك ....



لدي محركات 3 أمبير ودرايفرات أقصى تيار 44 فولت 3 أمبير


المكينة رباعية .... 2 محور x 

الباور سبلاي 36 فولت 

المحاور لينير بيرنج

القضيب اللولبي 3/8 انش 12 دوران يمين ..... 


هل يمكنني بهذه المعطيات أن أحسب أكبر سرعة للمكينة ؟


----------



## احمدالحداد (27 نوفمبر 2011)

ممتازه جدا جدا جدا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ احمد احسن حل هو تجميع الماكينه وتجربة العديد من السرعات لمعرفة مدى الاستجابه الفعليه للماكينه عند كل سرعه وتضبطها على السرعه التي تتحرك بها بسلاسه دون اهتزاز او حشرجة 

الحل الأمثل هو التجربة والتطبيق العملي


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (27 نوفمبر 2011)

يمكن بالفعل توصيل عدد 2 متكاملة 298 على التوازي بدون مشاكل ولكن مع عمل جزء فني غاية في الأهمية لعدم حرق إحدى المتكاملتين لعدم وجود Sync. ما بينهم.

وهم أن كافة أطراف الدخول والخروج والأرضي كذلك لهما لا يتم توصيلهما مباشرة ببعضهما البعض , وإنما من خلال مقاومة قدرة 7 وات بقيمة نصف أوم.


----------



## ah1med (28 نوفمبر 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> الاخ احمد احسن حل هو تجميع الماكينه وتجربة العديد من السرعات لمعرفة مدى الاستجابه الفعليه للماكينه عند كل سرعه وتضبطها على السرعه التي تتحرك بها بسلاسه دون اهتزاز او حشرجة
> 
> الحل الأمثل هو التجربة والتطبيق العملي




بارك الله فيك أخي طارق أدرك معنى إجابتك جيدا ولكني أود منك قراءة مانول الدرايفر من فضلك .... أعتقد 1/8 ميكروستيبر هي الأفضل أو المفضلة في التشغيل حسب فهمي ! .... أرجو قراءة الرابط وافادتي بمواصفات الدرايفر ومميزات كل سرعة ..... اسمحلي ولكنك بخبرتك تفهم أشياء جديدة في مواصفاته لم أفهمها بعد ...


المانول ومواصفات القطعة :

http://www.probotix.com/stepper_motor_drivers/ProboStep/



حفظك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## afandy89_pro (3 ديسمبر 2011)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم 

الدائرة جيدة بإذن الله

تعمل على تيارات 0.5 و 1 و 2 و3 أمبير حسب ضبط المقاومة المتغيره مع مراجعة الجهد المرجعي على اطراف الاختبار كما هو واضح عندك في الكتالوج

عند العمل على تيار أعلى من 0.5 امبير يجب تثبيت مبدد حراره على المتكاملة لتبدين أي سخونه تنتج منها

بالنسبة للسرعة كما ذكرت لك سابقا لا يمكن توقع استجابة الماكينة والمحركات عندك بناء على الكتالوج ولكن يجيب تجربة كل السرعات واختيار أنسب شيء لتصميم ماكينتك

لا شك أن 1/16 أفضل من 1/8 أفضل من 1/4 أفضل من 1/2 افضل من 1 خطوة ولكن الفيصل هو استجابة وأداء الماكينة على أرض الواقع وهذا يرجع لتصميمك لهيكلها الميكانيكي وطريقة نقل الحركة الى المحاور


هناك علاقة عكسية بين السرعة والعزم فكلما رفعت السرعة ينخفض الضجيج وينخفض العزم أيضا

عند تقسيم الخطوه إلى 2 أو 4 أو 8 أو 16 جزء كلما زاد التقسيم كلما تمكنت من رفع سرعة الحركه بالنسبة المحرك والمحور ولكن ثقل المحور وطريقة نقل الحركة وتصميم الماكينه يظل عائق في الكثير من الأحيان

أعتقد والحمد لله وحده أنني قد بينت ووضحت لك وللإخوة جميعا بعض المعلومات المفيدة بإذن الله نتيجة خبرات وتجارب طويلة أرجو الله أن تنتفعوا بها


----------



## ah1med (14 ديسمبر 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي الكريم
> 
> ...




رائع أنت أخي العزيز ... أثابك الرحمن ووفقك لكل خير ... لي عودة بعد التجريب وقد يطول ردي قليلا بسبب العمل ... خالص مودتي معلمي
​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وعلمك الله ما ينفعك


----------



## amksah (18 ديسمبر 2011)

عندى سؤال الى الزملاء خبراء cnc
اريد ان اشترى ماكينه cnc tureet punch machine وهى ماكينه مستعمله من صنع شركه امادا
ماهى اهم الاشياء المفروض التاكد منها عند الشراء
وشكر


----------



## ahmed dani (19 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم طارق بلال الرجاء مساعدتي في عمل ماكينة cnc وهي عبارة عن مشروع تخرجي بمدي بتصاميم لدوائر تحكم 3 محاور وثنائية القطبية (6 اسلاك) مع تحديد فولتيت الموتورات وهل ممكن ان تعمل مع برنامج mach3 وشكرا


----------



## Muataz teto (26 ديسمبر 2012)

باشمهندس طارق لك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير لجهودك الكريمة جدا جدا وزادك الله بها رفعة في العلم والدين وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك اكرر خالص شكري ولك تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على دعائك الطيب واسأل الله أن ينفعك بها


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## aeehm (5 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك اخي العزيز طارق وجزاك الله خيرا على الجهود المبذوله لخدمة اخوتك العرب 
اخي طارق هذه الدائره تعمل على كل احجام المكائن --اقصد القياسات الكبيره مثلا قياس 1325
شكرا لك والى اللقاء


----------



## حسن-12 (5 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## علاء الراوي (13 يوليو 2013)

انا قمت بعمل هذة الدائرة من زمان ولكن الايسي يسخن l298 وبالتالي يتلف والدائرة لا تستقبل تردد عالي مالحل؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الفاضل الحل هو تنفيذ الدائرة بواصة شخص محترف ليتمكن من تنفيذها بدقة عاليه ويكون لديه الخبرة التي تمكنه من صناعتها بشكل جيد

تم تنفيذ الدائرة عندي لمحور واحد ولقد عملت بشكل ممتاز لم أكن اتوقعه ولكن للأمانة لقد قمت بإعادة تصميم البوردة بالكامل ولم أعتم على الرسومات المتوفره على النت وأجريت بعض التعديلات والإضافات لتحسين الأداء والتجربة مرجوده على اليوتيوب

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng367627/


----------



## elsayed elghitany (5 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك 
وشكرا لك


----------

